# Hissing Noise In Ubuntu



## TheTerribleTwist (May 16, 2007)

I am operating a computer with Ubuntu 7.04 and whenever there is no sound playing over the speakers, they hiss.  I know the speakers are not at fault because I also run Windows XP on the same computer and they never hiss there.

Does anyone know why it might be hissing so much?  The hissing does go away if I turn the volume down from the speaker, but even with the volume turned all the way up from the software, it is still VERY quiet.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 16, 2007)

I suppose that 'Line in' or 'CD' or the like sources are also enabled as output.. Try unchecking them from the sound mixer.......


----------



## TheTerribleTwist (May 17, 2007)

Unfortunately, that isn't it.  I just tried it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 17, 2007)

Thats the reason I reverted back to edgy. I m happy with edgy.


----------



## eddie (May 17, 2007)

Then it should be your mic. Either you mic is connected to your system with mic volumes turned all the way up or your jack is some how receiving static. Check in your volume levels and mute the mic.


----------



## mediator (May 17, 2007)

What I have noticed is that the hissing noise is there if u increase the PCM level or enable the line in or the MICROPHONE. Its irrelevant if its linux or Xp cause its there in both of them.

So try exploring the sound options and check if mic is enabled!


----------



## TheTerribleTwist (May 17, 2007)

I guess what was causing the idle hissing was "AC97" so I turned that all the way down.  But I still get some hissing that shows up whenever sound is playing.


----------



## mediator (May 17, 2007)

> But I still get some hissing that shows up *whenever sound is playing*


 That means the hissing isn't there when u aren't listening to any music!!?? Then its the sound controls, not the I/P. Try adjusting the sound i.e PCM, master etc. 
Also u may make surround Jack mode => shared. I forgot wat its for, but I made it like that in my profile long time back.


----------



## TheTerribleTwist (May 17, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Also u may make surround Jack mode => shared. I forgot wat its for, but I made it like that in my profile long time back.



I don't know how to find that.  It isn't in the basic sound settings.


----------



## mediator (May 17, 2007)

Just explore or post it in ubuntuforums.org. Actually that shared thing is in fedora. I'm sorry for that! I'll tell again wheneva I will have access to ubuntu.


----------



## TheTerribleTwist (May 17, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Just explore or post it in ubuntuforums.org. Actually that shared thing is in fedora. I'm sorry for that! I'll tell again wheneva I will have access to ubuntu.



Okay, cool thanks.


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

First of All,all those options mic,LFE,surround etc are not visible by default.open gnome volume control ..>Edit tab>Preferences>tick those wanted.now see the options in main window.u should disable mic options.try playing with other options too to get desired sound quality.


----------

